# الصمام العاكس لدورة التبريد



## سعيد الكلباني (28 أبريل 2007)

ارجو مساعدتي في شرح لطريقة عمل الصمام العاكس لدورة التبريد
مع الرسم ان امكن 
وشكرا


----------



## بشير القفة (1 مايو 2007)

الصمام العاكس ويسمو ايضا four port vavle وهو يشتغل فقط اثناء التسخين بفعل ملف كهربائى عن طريق اشارة كهربائية من منظومة التحكم.
فى اثناء التبريد تشتغل دائرة التبريد بشكل عادى من الضاغط الى المكثف عبر صمام التمدد الى المبخر والعودة الى الضاغط.
واثناء التسخين يشتغل صمام العاكس ويعمل على عكس الدائره حيث يصبح المكثف مبخر والمبخر مكثف وتحتاج هذه المنظومة الى صماصمى التمدد(2)
اخى هذا مختصر بسيط على الصمام


----------



## بشير القفة (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اسئلكم اخوتى بهذا المنتدى القيم

هل يمكننى استعمال انبوب توصيل بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية للمكيف ذو القطعتين بطول قصير جدا اى حوالى بطول اقل من 50سم
can I use a connecting pipies with short lenght about 50cm or less between the indoor and out door of the split air-conditioning unit.
thanks for reading my subject I need your anwsers.


----------



## jamal_almahainy (1 مايو 2007)

*إلى الأخ بشير القفة*



بشير القفة قال:


> السلام عليكم





بشير القفة قال:


> اود ان اسئلكم اخوتى بهذا المنتدى القيم
> 
> هل يمكننى استعمال انبوب توصيل بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية للمكيف ذو القطعتين بطول قصير جدا اى حوالى بطول اقل من 50سم
> can I use a connecting pipies with short lenght about 50cm or less between the indoor and out door of the split air-conditioning unit.
> thanks for reading my subject I need your anwsers.


 


الأخ بشير الفقة 
تحية طيبة : نعم يمكنك أن تستعمل أنبوب التوصيل بين الوحدة الداخلية والوحدة الخارجية أنبوب) بطول قصير 50 سم / لا يوجد أي مشكلة إطلاقاً . لأني انا جربتها عملياً ولاحظت فرق واضح في أن يكون طول الأنابيب أو قصرها لأنه إذا زاد طول الأنبوب يصبح المردود التبريدي أقل أما إذا كان لا يوجد مسافة طويلة فيكون مردود التبريد أفضل بكثير لأنه لايوجد ضياعات حرارية ​ 

جمال مهايني​ ​


----------



## سعيد الكلباني (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي بشير ولكن عندي استفسار 
انا اعتقد انو ما في ضروره لصمامي تمدد يمكن ان استخدم نفس الصمام اذا كان كابلاري اي انبوبه شعريه 
ولكني اعتقد انو في هذه الحاله نكون بحاجه الى فلترين 
ارجو توضيح هذه النقطه بالذات لأني قاعد بصمم في دورة تبريد معكوسه بس حيرتني شغلة الصمامين او فلترين 
وشكرا


----------



## بشير القفة (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم جمال مهاينى
اخى جمال اشكرك عى الاجابة الشافية ولكن اود اسئلك مرة اخرى عندما يكون الانبوب قصير جدا ربما يرجع بعض مائع التبريد فىحالة سائلة ولكن بنسبة بسيطة جدا ويضا هروب الزيت من الضاغط ارجوا التوضيح اخى جمال

اخوك م. البشير


----------



## jamal_almahainy (4 مايو 2007)

بشير القفة قال:


> السلام عليكم جمال مهاينى
> اخى جمال اشكرك عى الاجابة الشافية ولكن اود اسئلك مرة اخرى عندما يكون الانبوب قصير جدا ربما يرجع بعض مائع التبريد فىحالة سائلة ولكن بنسبة بسيطة جدا ويضا هروب الزيت من الضاغط ارجوا التوضيح اخى جمال
> 
> اخوك م. البشير


 



يفضل أن تضع فاصل قطرات أو فاصل زيت أو الأنابيب يكون لها إنحناء بيث يصعب صعود قطرات الزيت والسائل لأنك تعرف أن كثافتهم عالية 
إذا بتقدر شّكل الأنابيب ( ( تطعيج )) بشكل حرف U قبل دخول الضاغط لكي يصعب تسريب الزيت والسائل إلى الوحدة الداخلية

ومع كامل التحيات


----------



## king_libya14 (4 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام


----------



## السياب احمد (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا معلومات مفيده لنا


----------



## mohammedalhamere (21 أبريل 2013)

اريد منكم شرح بصورة على الصمام العاكس او ما يسمى بصمام الرباعى جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 أبريل 2013)

*شرح البلف العاكس*

ستجد فى المرفقات شرح ورسومات وصور للبلف العاكس
​


----------



## ahmedcamor (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا...


----------



## rmka (25 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات جيدة .....بارك الله فيكم


----------

